# Drolet stoves any good ?



## HighHeat22

I am looking for feedback and reviews on the Drolet stoves. I think made in Canada. They are sold at my local menards.  I was looking at the Austral or Myriad models both 3.1 cu ft .  I wonder if they are comparable to the Englander 30. I have not checked yet to see how many they have in stock or if they have started to clearance out anything. 

I have checked at Home Depot for the Englander 30 and they have none in stock anywhere within 100 miles of me so forget about trying to get one on clearance.

Just looking for feedback and experience from forum on the reviews of this brand of stove.

I have to do something different current stove is way under powered for my set-up.


----------



## smokeater

I have had a Drolet for a few years.Your looking at three to four hours of usefull heat maybe more with hardwood.The Drolet is nothing fancy but does the job.Our stove heats an area of about 1000 sq feet and does a good job.The fan is a huge plus when the weather gets real cold otherwise the fan stays off.Supposed to be minus 34 here this week so the old stove will be red hot for a while.


----------



## Osburning

Drolet(SBI) makes a nice stove just like the Englander brand. I was looking at a Drolet Escape insert from northerntool and the reviews were all 4 and 5 stars. I ended up with an Osburn which is just another brand under SBI and its a nice insert.

With 3.1cuft you should be able to get easy overnight burns, ~10hrs depending on your setup/wood


----------



## jeff_t

http://www.overstockstoves.com/50nowomo2sqf.html Includes blower and shipping. That's sorta directly from ESW.

Seems like folks are finding it from HD online for $899, IIRC. Might have to play with the zip code for your 'home' store. I've never seen a stove at ANY of the HDs around here.


----------



## Huntindog1

Menards has them on sale thats maybe why he is looking at them for 799.

They have a nice warranty of 5 years. They are EPA tested to meet the standards for efficiency.


----------



## MNtreewood

I'm going on the third winter with a Drolet Escape 1800.  To me it's money well spent-burns real clean with seasoned wood and very easy to operate.  With ash or red oak if I load it up at 10:00 before bed I can just about always depend on a good bed of red hot coals in the morning when I wake at 6:30 to throw another load in and get it up and going again in no time.


----------



## markee01

We had a Baltic, with a 3.1 fire box in my expirence with maine hardwoods the usefull heat was more like 8 hrs.  We swapped  it out this year for a regency 2400 with supposedly the same heat out put, im seriously thinking of putting it back in service, big diffrence in the two stoves below 0 degrees, just my opinion.


----------



## begreen

MNtreewood said:
			
		

> I'm going on the third winter with a Drolet Escape 1800.  To me it's money well spent-burns real clean with seasoned wood and very easy to operate.  With ash or red oak if I load it up at 10:00 before bed I can just about always depend on a good bed of red hot coals in the morning when I wake at 6:30 to throw another load in and get it up and going again in no time.



I like the design of this particular Drolet. It has a deeper, square firebox, more like the PE Super 27/ True North TN19. That allows more flexible loading options.


----------



## ozzy73

This is my first winter with the HT2000. 

Built like a tank.
3.4 cft box
lots of heat
super clean glass
9+ hours easy to achive with seasoned wood


----------



## blwncrewchief

I have the Myriad and have been very happy with it. Build quality seems good. Firebox size is very good. It has a bypass damper for start up and reloads which means even with just 15' of chimney I get no smoke spillage on reloads. The stove is very controllable. I can run it right up to 600*+ and it will still respond to shutting the primary air. It is one of the few stoves actually designed as a N/S burner. Which with having the N/S loading I have no reason to want to ever load E/W. It has the stainless plate for the secondaries so no baffle board to worry about hitting. I got it also from Menards back in the fall when they had them for 799 then. My Menards did not have it in stock so they had to order it and it showed up in 2 days at the store. I would have to say with good hardwoods it is what I would consider a real 8-12 hour burn stove. I have gone an honest 14-16 hours on a low burn and had a softball or larger bed of coals to reload on with a 3/4 load. It burns smaller loads well which has made me very happy with this long shoulder season. I can just load 2-3 medium splits around 4" on a small bed of coals every 3-6 hours and keep the temps even in the house when it is in the 30's or 40's outside. I really think it is right up there with the best value stoves with good quality on the market today.

Let me add since you are in my same climate by your location that I would say I would recommend this stove up to probably 1800-2000 sq ft if fairly well sealed and insulted. My house is a little over 1400 with 10' ceilings, fairly well sealed, and average insulation - about R13 walls/ R38 attic. The night before last it got down to 4*F here and I was able to push the house into the 80's running the stove at 650-700*. With about a 3/4 load I could run that pace for 5-6 hours on a load. That is the first time I have ran the stove that hot for that long and let me tell you, at 650-700 it is really cranking out the heat.


----------



## Huntindog1

The fire box on the Drolet Myriad is nice also as its listed as:

Firebox Size W x D (in.) 18 1/4 x 20 1/4


----------



## HighHeat22

Thank You, for all the feedback. Good to hear all the good things about this stove company. 

Yes, menards has the Austral and Myriad models on sale for $798. Only concern is they both say heats 2100 sq. ft. and I have around 2500 sq. ft. and is super insulated.   That is my problem now I am under powered above 25* and I am okay, below 25* and my current stove starts to get behind. I am not sure if either of these 2 drolet models are big enough. 

  Does any one know the sq. ft. capacities of the Englander 30. Just wondering.


----------



## SmokeyCity

does the 2K have a bypass damper ?



			
				ozzy73 said:
			
		

> This is my first winter with the HT2000.
> 
> Built like a tank.
> 3.4 cft box
> lots of heat
> super clean glass
> 9+ hours easy to achive with seasoned wood


----------



## ozzy73

No it does not have a bypass damper. 
It only has one control for the primary and take.


----------



## thepamster

How about the Drolet Savannah? I am looking at a used one right now and it looks like it will do the job. So far the feedback I see in this forum looks pretty favorable. I am moving to a new  (small)house. I heated for 25 years with an old "The Boss" by Thermolator...a real beast of a stove-fantastic... but I can't take it with me. The town where I am going is strict about UL listings and all that and I can't find any info on this old faithful. :^(


----------



## Huntindog1

How well is your house insulated. I am using about a 2.12 cubic foot fire box stove and its doing fine as I am heating 1900 up stairs and the stove is down stairs in a basement thats 1500 sqft but  I am dong a good job of getting the heat to the upstairs. Its usually has to do with how well you get the heat to flow thru the house as a very big stove will mean one room is pretty warm while the outter rooms are cooler.  Some things to ponder.


----------



## blwncrewchief

I just looked up your stove and see it is a 2.1 cu. ft. firebox. Any of these stoves, the Myriad, Ht2000, or the NC30 are going to give you about 50% more stove. I would think that any of those are going to get you to 0-10* if your getting through ok with 2.1 cu ft to 25* now. The real heat output between the three is probably going to be splitting hairs. The only numbers we have to go by is the manufactures specs. By them they break down as follows:

Drolet Myriad, Austrial: 3.28 cu. ft. fire box - 2,100 sq. ft. - 85,000 btu on cordwood

Englander NC30: 3.5 cu. ft. fire box - 2,200 sq. ft. - 75,000+ btu on cordwood

Drolet HT-2000: 3.4 cu. ft. fire box - 2,400 sq. ft. - 95,000 btu on cordwood

If your looking for a swap in for a reasonable price (under $1,200) Those three are probably your best bets. Really, if you cannot heat your house with one of the above you really need to go to either multiple stoves or a wood furnace. 2,500 sq. ft. is really starting to ask allot to heat in a fairly cold climate with one stove.

I was pushing my Myriad the other night when it dropped to 4* here and running it at about 650* stove top with the blower on high the best I can calculate by the load of wood and also by the load calculation for my house at that temp says it was pushing 62-66,000 btu output. I could only run it there for about 3 hours as it had pulled the house up from 66* to 84*. It could maybe run at that output level for 5 or 6 hours on a full load.


----------



## glenlloyd

IIRC the Escape has a 1.8cu ft firebox....pretty small. I would invest in something with larger capacity, it will be worth it in the end. I have a 1200sq ft home, solid masonry and the 3.1 cu ft Avalon works reasonably well, but it's hard to heat so depending on how your home is constructed. My next house is 2k sq ft frame with brick veneer on the lower level and shingled upper and I intend to install the same unit there.

good luck with your choice

steve


----------



## HighHeat22

blwncrewchief  thanks for all the info. I agree with you any of those three stoves should work. I was surprised the englander was the lowest of BTU's output. I keep hearing what a beast it is.  

I have tried everything with this country stove I have and for my setup forget it in colder temps. and I can only get a 4 or 5 hour burn time on a full load no matter what I burn and it is hard to get thru a night and be able to start a load in the morning with any coals there.  The manufacturer says 8 hour burn time I say that is a lie. 

Huntindog1 my stove is on the first floor of a 2 story. I have an open ceiling above the stove with a ceiling fan above the stove and the fan does a pretty good job of pushing the hot air around.  It is hard to believe your stove is in your 1500 sq. ft. basement with a 1900 sq. ft. upper floor and you can get your heat up and around good. What is your trick ?.  You have a much newer stove than me and much better energy efficient. I think with a 3 cu ft store or larger I should be OK.

I am going to look for a year end clearance on one of the 3 stoves blwncrewchief gave me the info on.


----------



## Huntindog1

One trick I did was at the far end of the house  up stairs  I unhooked one of my vents from my  wood furnace ducts (havent used it in years eats alot of wood) then I put a small quiet fan facing downwards on low blowing air down into the basement. This pulls warm air down to that end of the house. Plus who ever owned the house before me has a floor vent right above the area, down stairs that the stoves is located. If I dont run the stove fan the stove acts like a radiant heater (duh) and the heats rises straight up thru the vent. I can stand up stairs and feel it rise into the upper floor level. I hear that this is against code but it was there when I bought the house so i use it. Plus some nights I leave the basement door open as its down closer to the other end of my house. Now in the basement one part is a garage the back part we have turned into a family room, thats where the stove is. Nice to watch the flames jumping around like you got an open fire place. This end of the basement stays pretty warm, As I dont have a permanent wall up yet to divide the garage part yet  but I do have some things providing a barrier betrween the 2 areas like shelves, wardrobe , a up right freezer all help to devide the area till I get the wall up. Now down there by the garage doors its colder as with the division I do have between the 2 areas  it keeps the heat down at that end of the basement. Plus even with the garage doors sealed really good some cold air gets in. Also with the redoing the basement I tore down all the foil type floor joist covering,  down at the end of basement thats being made into a family room. Its exposing the wood floors upstairs to heat down there and you can feel the warmth of the heat coming up thru the wood floors like I have heat cables in the  floor. 

Now you have  to realize that with wood heat its not going to be like your using a central air forced system with all the rooms balanced. Coldest its got here this year has been 9 degrees and I woke up with the center of the house at 70 degrees , I dont have a thermo in the ends of the house but it was cooler. I had plenty of coals left to fire up another fire and get the heat going back up. 

I wasnt suggesting my stove for you but just giving you a point of reference on a approx stove size I have. I would say go with the bigger stoves. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## blwncrewchief

HighHeat22 said:
			
		

> b I was surprised the englander was the lowest of BTU's output. I keep hearing what a beast it is.



That is why I put the disclaimer that the manufactures numbers are all we have to go by. I don't believe for one minute that the NC30 is not going to put out just as much heat as the Drolets. The HT2000 may be capable of the most peak output by a little bit just because it is more designed as a convective stove versus the Myriad/Austrial and NC30 being more radiant in design. Also keep in mind that you can only fit so much wood in the stove at a time and your load size versus your burn rate (or heat output) is going to equal your burn time. So if we figure we load 60 pounds of wood in the stove and let's say we get 7,000 btu per pound. That would be a total heat available in that load of wood or 420,000 btu. If we figure it at 75% efficiency we can get 315,000 btu output out of that load (420,000 X 75%). So if we burn that load at 60,000 btu an hour output we will get a burn time of about 5 hours and 15 minuets. But if we burn that same load at 30,000 btu an hour average output we should get about a 10 and a half hour burn time. You might understand all this but maybe others don't so I hope to make it so it is easy to understand. So we have two different but related things when looking at this. First is maximum heat output and second is firebox size which will determine how much total heat we can get out of each load.


----------



## HighHeat22

blwncrewchief I follow all your calculations and never heard it put this way but it makes sense. Basically bigger firebox relates to higher burn temp and longer burn time. You definitely got it down. Thanks. 

Huntindog1 sounds like you got a good setup and it works for you. I have tried to improve my setup every which way and I think I have all I am going to get out of this stove. So, next season I will definitely have a bigger stove. Unless I come across a clearance later in this season.


----------



## Todd

I reccomend to physically measure the usable fire box yourself while shopping around, they aren't always what they advertise. I don't know about the Drolet's but the Englander isn't even close to 3.5 cu ft.


----------



## HighHeat22

Really, the englander is not 3.5 cu ft. this is the first I heard of checking the size.  

You think the manufacture's are adding to there sizes.


----------



## Todd

Some manufactures include the space above the baffle as part of the fire box or measure it without the bricks. I guess it just a marketing scheme like the BTU numbers.


----------



## HighHeat22

Yeah, I guess your are right. 

 All company's have there tricks and when they are caught they say "who me" and they will have a explanation for how they did it.


----------



## Huntindog1

Crewchief, 

Some good info there, thanks 

I think why you see different listings for btu output is that the calculation maybe figured at lets say a medium burn rate instead of a highest rate.

Plus the published rate is per hour.

My cheap Vogelzang China Performer Wood Stove is rated at 120,000 btu per hour. And raises some concerned that the numbers are fudged. So I did some figuring a while back after I first bought it.

According to the published charts  using wood seasoned to 20% moisture, White Oak would give 27 million BTU per 80 Cubic Feet standard size of  a Cord of Wood.

27,000,000 BTU / 80 = 337,500 BTU per "1 Cubic Foot" of White Oak wood Season to 20% Moisture Content.

If everything were perfect then "2 cubic foot" of White Oak would yield 675,000 BTU. As my stove is 2.1 cubic foot fire box.

So figuring in 76% efficiency brings it down to 513,000 btu's.

Then if you figure this 120K per hour output rating with the stove air fully open burning at its highest rate I would imagine that you would only get lets say about 4 hours of burn. 

So now if we take the 513,000 btus. that we should get out of that amount of white oak wood and divide it by say 4 hour burn time at the stoves highest setting as these stoves even at their highest settings have a pretty limited air supply. 

513,000 / 4 hours = 128,250 btu's per hour rating.

So their rating is pretty close theoretical but their rating was tested by Omni test labs for real world. 

Now if you figured your rating for an 8 hour burn time then 513,000 / 8 = 64,125 btu rating per hour. As some stoves in similar size do rate closer to this number.

By the way my stove isnt cheap its pretty well made.


----------



## MD burner

Hi!  I have been reading the forum all season to get up to speed on heating with wood (no back-up), but this is my first post here, since I am burning this season for the first time since I was a kid.  

Anyway, I have a Drolet Savannah (my husband got it on an AMAZING sale), and so far we are pretty happy with it heating our 1100 sq ft farmhouse that is in the middle of a remodel.   A few things that we have learned so far this season:

1.  The Savannah is slow to start when completely cold - I often leave the door cracked for the first 15 minutes to get it going.  Once we learned to leave it open, we don't have problems getting the stove going.  

2.  The Savannah does NOT like unseasoned wood.  Well-seasoned locust burns really well, but the semi-seasoned walnut, locust, etc. smokes and sputters and doesn't get hot.

3.  The manual says to put the thermometer on the pipe, and we have found that to be fairly frustrating - it never reads above 200 - even if it the stovetop reads 600.  Now we just leave it on the stovetop.  

4.  We can get an overnight burn (when using seasoned wood), but, so far, anyway, I come home to a cool stove after work (9 - 10 hours).  We are still tinkering with methodology to try to get a longer burn, but...   

5.  We like the look of the stove, and we are learning the quirks of the stove.  Overall, we like it.  

I hope that this helps!


----------



## shawng111

We have the drolet baltic (heat shields) and we love it. As mentioned before the by-pass damper is a real plus. Our house is 1900 sq ft and it heats it no problem even on the coldest days. came with a fan which works very well, although a bit noisy for my taste but helps to distibute heat on those really cold days, otherwise we just leave it off. Drolet is a quality company, you wont be disapointed. Good luck


----------



## pnkn

MD burner said:


> Hi!  I have been reading the forum all season to get up to speed on heating with wood (no back-up), but this is my first post here, since I am burning this season for the first time since I was a kid.
> 
> Anyway, I have a Drolet Savannah (my husband got it on an AMAZING sale), and so far we are pretty happy with it heating our 1100 sq ft farmhouse that is in the middle of a remodel.   A few things that we have learned so far this season:
> 
> Overall, we like it.
> 
> I hope that this helps!



***
Hi, I am in central Virginia. I just purchased a fairly new (used 2 weeks) Savannah and have some questions.
1. How did the stove do for you these past two weeks when the temps really dropped ?
2. Do you ever see the secondary burn?
3. I'm not having any difficulty keeping the door glass clean, but I'm sure not seeing any secondary burn. In fact, I'm having a hard time figuring out how it is even possible for there to be a secondary burn based upon the Drolet diagram:
http://www.drolet.ca/upload/documents/manuels/Savannah-0004.pdf (use adobe reader to enlarge to 300%).

Thanks !


----------



## KindredSpiritzz

Menards has their 11% rebate offer going on, least the one by me does. Looks like you can get the Myriad for $800. But i think the rebate thing ends soon.


----------



## WriteNoob

KindredSpiritzz said:


> Menards has their 11% rebate offer going on, least the one by me does. Looks like you can get the Myriad for $800. But i think the rebate thing ends soon.



Mine is running the 11% rebate until the end of January. Relatively sure that it's the same, all over.


----------



## WiscWoody

HighHeat22 said:


> I am looking for feedback and reviews on the Drolet stoves. I think made in Canada. They are sold at my local menards.  I was looking at the Austral or Myriad models both 3.1 cu ft .  I wonder if they are comparable to the Englander 30. I have not checked yet to see how many they have in stock or if they have started to clearance out anything.
> 
> I have checked at Home Depot for the Englander 30 and they have none in stock anywhere within 100 miles of me so forget about trying to get one on clearance.
> 
> Just looking for feedback and experience from forum on the reviews of this brand of stove.
> 
> I have to do something different current stove is way under powered for my set-up.


I've been using a Drolet Eastwood 1800 for 3 years now and it has heated my 3,000+ Sq ft home very well but when it gets down to -20 I have to keep right on it and feed it often. I got a deal on it at Menards because I knew it was on clearance for some time so I offered them $599 for the stove if I bought the needed Selkirk SS chimney parts and the double wall stove pipe right then and there. The deal was done and I put it all in myself and have been happy with it since!


----------



## docthree

I burn the Drolet Myriad and it is a pretty amazing stove.  Awesome control of air intake and heat.  Even without the airwash technology, the window remains pretty clear, big and gives beautiful views of the fires.  I have 1700 sq livable space and another 600 garage space and it keeps my house at 70 - 75 in subzero temps.  Flat top is great for cooking, recommend putting down aluminum foil if you are boiling water to protect the cooktop.  The fan on my myriad is pretty good, occasionally has a rattle that comes and goes.  The only complaint I have is the air intake rod seems flimsy and i am afraid I will bend it sometimes when I am pushing it in, but haven't had an issue yet.  I've had the cooktop burning at 650 and the stove still has room to roast.


----------



## Mark Richards

I have used the Drolet 1800 escape for better part of two years now in very cold Southwest,MN in an 1920's farmhouse with spotty insulation but good windows. Anyway I find the stove is of good quality and is easy to learn how to use it right. However when the temps stay at or below zero for 2 weeks straight with wind chills minus 20 I need my furnace in order to keep the house at 69 where we like it. Not the stoves fault, it is kicking out great amounts of heat but the stove is a little undersized for my 1700 sq ft house at those temps. Go as big as you can would be my advice. I'll be moving up to the Baltic after we do some remodeling to accompany the clearance requirements of the Baltic and hopefully some money left over for insulation upgrades.


----------



## WiscWoody

Yeah, I wrote a message above. This is my fourth year with my Drolet and its doing good. It's been going non-stop for weeks now with the very cold temperatures up here. I'll let the furnace take over once a week to take out ash and then it's going again. Tonight it'll be down to -22 F so I'll be up as usual putting wood in it. My next stove will be bigger. Something like the Drolet HT2000 if it's still around in ten years or so.


----------



## UPswede

I have a Drolet Baltic in the basement which I used much more last year than this winter.  It's a good stove - no complaints.  It is a solid, no frills, easy to operate heater.  I don't spend much time in the basement but enjoyed the fire view when the tending the stove,  so I had a very similar stove (but smaller footprint Regency F2400 2.3 cu. ft. ) installed upstairs and now use it pretty much all the time.  I like both stoves.


----------



## realstihl

I have a Drolet 1800. No real complaints and yes, sometimes I wish it was bigger. Basement is 80deg right now and outdoor temp is 21deg. Sometimes too big and sometimes too small.


----------



## Sivart1911

I just have a question. I have a Englander 13 1800sq feet stove with a 1.8 cf firebox& my house is about 1100 sq feet& i was going to upgrade to a Drolet Escape 1800 with a 2.4 fire box or the Drolet Baltic ll with 3.2 fire box but I'll be building an addition this spring that will be another 500 sq feet. Will the Baltic ll be to big or should i go with the Escape? I love the burn time on the Baltic& cooktop but wonder if the size will be to much


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

HighHeat22 said:


> I am looking for feedback and reviews on the Drolet stoves. I think made in Canada. They are sold at my local menards.  I was looking at the Austral or Myriad models both 3.1 cu ft .  I wonder if they are comparable to the Englander 30. I have not checked yet to see how many they have in stock or if they have started to clearance out anything.
> 
> I have checked at Home Depot for the Englander 30 and they have none in stock anywhere within 100 miles of me so forget about trying to get one on clearance.
> 
> Just looking for feedback and experience from forum on the reviews of this brand of stove.
> 
> I have to do something different current stove is way under powered for my set-up.


Love my SBI insert.  Real utilitarian, great price, excellent support.

I hope that they figure out a thermostat control one day, but it's a real heater as is, just requires a little attention to operate it. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz

Sivart1911 said:


> I just have a question. I have a Englander 13 1800sq feet stove with a 1.8 cf firebox& my house is about 1100 sq feet& i was going to upgrade to a Drolet Escape 1800 with a 2.4 fire box or the Drolet Baltic ll with 3.2 fire box but I'll be building an addition this spring that will be another 500 sq feet. Will the Baltic ll be to big or should i go with the Escape? I love the burn time on the Baltic& cooktop but wonder if the size will be to much



I'd go with the bigger one if i was you, just build smaller fires in it if need be. I think my austral is 3.4 and it's perfect for my 1600 sq ft house. Better to go too big than to small in my opinion. Plus you like the cook top and burn time on the bigger one so 2 more pluses there. Drolet makes wonderful stoves at reasonable prices.


----------



## yooper08

Sivart1911 said:


> I just have a question. I have a Englander 13 1800sq feet stove with a 1.8 cf firebox& my house is about 1100 sq feet



How well does the Englander heat your home?  If that does the job well, I wouldn't go with the bigger Baltic.

Yes, you can always go bigger and build smaller fires, but there's a point that your firebox is too big and your small fire isn't big enough.


----------



## WiscWoody

I’d go with the Escape 1800. It’d be more efficient than building small fires that don’t burn hot enough go into full advanced burn in a oversized stove. I’m on my second Drolet stove now since I sold my old place and left my first one there. The stove I run now is the Escape 1800 and it’s working quite well for a $800 stove.


----------



## Sivart1911

When i wake up in the morning my Englander would be burned down to nothing& my house cold. I ended up buying the Drolet Baltic ll instead of the Escape for a few reasons. I can still burn bigger fires& will, the cook top will come in alot of use since power goes out alot here& with the 2.4 fire box in the Escape was only a little bit bigger then my 1.8 fire box in my little Englander. The longer burn time will be an excellent choice i think& how cold it gets here will be worth it i think. Thanks for all the feed back


----------



## begreen

Good choice. The Baltic has a big 3+ cu ft firebox.


----------



## Mike M.

HighHeat22 said:


> I am looking for feedback and reviews on the Drolet stoves. I think made in Canada. They are sold at my local menards.  I was looking at the Austral or Myriad models both 3.1 cu ft .  I wonder if they are comparable to the Englander 30. I have not checked yet to see how many they have in stock or if they have started to clearance out anything.
> 
> I have checked at Home Depot for the Englander 30 and they have none in stock anywhere within 100 miles of me so forget about trying to get one on clearance.
> 
> Just looking for feedback and experience from forum on the reviews of this brand of stove.
> 
> I have to do something different current stove is way under powered for my set-up.


I live in Wisconsin and also could not find a single Home Depot with the 30-NC in stock. Mine came from a Colorado Home Depot store for $649...they typically go on sale in March or April. Awesome stove, great for straight in loading. $649 includes a blower and the stove is shipped ready to connect outside air if you would like to do so...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

